# Recent find at garage sale



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

I was at a local garage sale recently and look at the memorabilia I found. Mounted and framed cigar bands from OLD cuban cigars. I have not been able to find all of them, but the oldest one I could track down is from the 1890s and the newest one is from the 1920s. Not sure what it is worth, but definately more than the $1 I paid.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

nice score man!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice find....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! How cool is that!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very cool. Would love to make something like that myself sometime.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow...excellent find!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice start for a smoking room!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

thats awesome! Nice find.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Sweet, I'll give you your money back plus $1!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

There is a Por Larranga on there, bottom right...What is the year on that?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Too cool - those are some excellent vintage bands! A real piece of history!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Very nice indeed!!*


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! What a great find. That'd be pretty sweet in a smoking room.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats a find


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

reat find!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

Very nice find, I plan to do the same thing with all my bands. I'm gonna wait a couple more months until I get some bigger name bands(like Padron 1926 & Padilla 1932) and then frame them. If I did it right now though, I would probably 3/4 fill an 8x10 frame.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

that is really cool
any way to get better pics?
it just looks so awesome


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> that is really cool
> any way to get better pics?
> it just looks so awesome


I will try to get some better pics. All I have is my camera phone. The wife has the camera with her.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool! It even would beter if there where a separate box with the original cigars in!! :lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent find,will make a nice new piece of wall art.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That is a pertty cool find right there. Now to finish it off on the wall buy a frame the same size with a mat and than put all of your fav smokes from today and hang them side by side. That would be awesome!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

That is an excellant find. I love garage sales and flea markets.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice find!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

sweet find!!!


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, that's nice.

Good find.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

One man's junk is another one's treasure!!!


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Very cool! Great find


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pick up


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Man that is pretty cool. Garage sales are neat especially when you can find a hidden treasure like that. Great find!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely an awesome acquisition!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice! I collect old cigar Labels, but haven't a clue. There are catalogs on the new with Labels and pricing. Maybe one of the vendors would recognize the name.


----------

